# Muscle memory...



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good easy article on Muscle memory...

Muscle Memory: Scientists May Have Unwittingly Uncovered Its Mystery

By Bryan Haycock, MS

Anyone who has lifted weights, on and off, for several years is familiar with the concept of "muscle memory". Muscle memory in this context refers to the observation that when a person begins lifting weights after a prolonged lay off, it is much easier to return to their previous levels of size and strength than it was to get there the first time around. Even when significant atrophy (muscle shrinking) has taken place during the layoff, previously hypertrophied muscle returns to its previous size more quickly than usual.

A recent study looking at fiber type conversions during muscle hypertrophy may have uncovered a possible mechanism for this phenomenon. For those of you not crazy about scientific lingo bear with me. Towards the end you will see what I'm getting at with this study. In this study the distribution of myosin heavy chain (MHC) isoforms, fiber type composition, and fiber size of the vastus lateralis muscle were analyzed in a group of adult sedentary men before and after 3 months of resistance training and then again, after 3 months of detraining. Following the period of resistance training, MHC IIX content decreased from just over 9% to 2.0%, with a corresponding increase in MHC IIA (42% to 49%). Following detraining the amount of MHC IIX reached values that were higher than before and during resistance training, over 17%! As expected, significant hypertrophy was observed for the type II fibers after resistance training, and even remained larger than baseline after 3 months of detraining.

Myosin heavy chain isoforms, or MHCs, refer to the types of contractile protein you see in a given muscle fiber. MHCs determine how the muscle fiber functions. MHCs are what make a fiber "fast twitch", "slow twitch", or something in-between. Certain MHCs are known to undergo a change in response to resistance exercise. In this case, fibers that contain MHC IIX are fibers that aren't really sure what kind of fiber they are until they are called to action. Once recruited, they become MHC IIAs. So, fibers containg MHC IIX proteins serve as a reservoir of sorts for muscle hypertrophy because the can transform themselves into fibers containing MHC IIX which grow easily in response to training.

Like any great study, these researchers found what they expected as well as a little extra that they didn't. I think this study caught my attention because it showed a long-term alteration in skeletal muscle following resistance training. It has been this long-term change that has been the focus of my own training philosophy, which incorporates what I call "strategic deconditioning". This study showed that resistance training decreases the amount of MHC IIX while reciprocally increasing MHC IIA content. This was expected and has previously observed with changes in fiber type after resistance training. What they didn't expect was that detraining following heavy-load resistance training seems to cause what they refer to as an "overshoot" or doubling in the percentage of MHC IIX isoforms, significantly higher than that measured at baseline. What does this mean? It could mean that there are more fibers available for hypertrophy (growth) after a lay off from training than there are before you start training. This could very well explain the "muscle memory" effect many of us have experienced ourselves. It may also have implications for natural bodybuilders looking to overcome long-standing plateaus.

There are a few questions that this study did not answer. For instance, they waited until 3 months after they stopped training before they took final measurements. It would have been nice if they had taken measurements regularly so that the optimal period of detraining could be identified corresponding to peak MHC IIX levels. Because it takes 3-4 weeks for these contractile muscle proteins to turn over, it would take longer than one month and probably less time than 6 months (previous research). Still the optimal time remains to be elucidated.

Also, how would these guys respond to the same training regimen after the detraining period? Would their quads grow to their previous trained size, or even further? How long would it take? These questions, if answered, may add a new twist to typical training regimens. It may very well be that extended breaks from training may actually allow greater growth over a 12-month period than if training is uninterrupted. For serious athletes and bodybuilders, this would be important information and could significantly extend their competitive careers.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Greyphantom said:


> It could mean that there are more fibers available for hypertrophy (growth) after a lay off from training than there are before you start training.


This I like. I have heard layoffs are good for you but I did not expect to find scientific evedence to support this. I do know that layoffs are good for repairing connective tissues and things like rotator cuff problems but I was not sure about laying off to get bigger the next time around.

I wish I had less ego so I could lay off.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

lol, yeah i believe in what that says too


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

good info thx..

I tend to agree- i had a 8year brea from training and found that I got to my previous size in a little over 3 months... I am now about 20Lbs bigger than I used to be and my stength is better too...


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

20lbs is a lot, i have yet another question as the young apprentice of this board, how long should each cycle last? Cas i know you should change your workout every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey killer did you mean gear?

Usually about 8 weeks.

Time on = time off after the pct.

Someguys go longer and some guys dont come off at all but I dont agree with that. I guess you could get away with 2-3 cycles a year but I think I am going to only do 2. Wingers levels must be comming back because he is getting stronger. Kept his strength with low levels now that they are raising he looks like he is on a cycle. He is blowing me away on military presses and also on bent over rows. Freaky. This is why I am waiting to do another cycle when my levels come back along with full balls.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

you have a little battle you and your brother huh? hehe, i can just imagine you 2 lifting the highest posible weight to try and beat one another,


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He is a strong guy. He is fun to workout with. He calls me a pussy if I take it easy. Hey I am tempted to challenge him but my levels are low as I am post cycle. I just dont know where he gets his determination from. He lost 2 out of 3 games in racquetball today and he was really bummed. He usually levels this guy but he lost and he was searching himself. He is much more motivated than me and the compatition is pretty funny between us. He is stronger in military and I am stronger in bench. He is stronger in inclines (alot), pullups/pulldowns, squats. I dont let it get to me tho as he puts more into it than I do. He is the kindof guy to never take a day off. Hell, I have a chickie over and blow days off for sex. OOPS! 

It matters more to him than me but I do try to keep him on a short leash as I dont want him getting too far ahead of me (strength).

Twin brothers make the best workout partners. Best spotters and best friends. Hey, he can have the strength, I got the brains! 

And the Birds


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

lmao, thats funny, well scott it honestly sounds like you have it sorted. Id personally rather have sex then go to the gym too, but i am going to the gym to pull more chicks if that makes sense???


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

and omg, there is an absoutly stunning brunette that goes to my gym, not to be pervish but she is so good looking i cant stop looking at her, i never stare cas i dont want here to feel uncomfortable but dam...... if only, wondering if there was any other fit chicks in other gyms??


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

most of seem are slim to medium build and not many if any muscley at mine


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

this one is good neough to be a supermodel, im not joking!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Boy, do I hear that. I have a favorite too she is a instructor. The legs and booty are awesome. What makes it worse is the fact that she wears spandex pants. She is a runner too. I ask her for advice all the time and although I know alot about lifting, I like to hear other perspectives and it makes a good excuse to talk to her. She is married and has twins so she see's both of us in the gym all the time. My last cycle it was really hard not to stare at her. I do anyway and try not too but you can see everything throught the spandex and during the cycle was torture.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

scott, your only human my man. Nothing wrong with appreciating (and eventually laying fingers crossed) a good body 

Spandex huh, it's like she's almost rubbing it in your face Scott, you can look but can't touch, b1tch


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, If I could pick just one, that would be it. But you cant pick the Married ones as that is not cool. I would not like it if a guy felt that way about my wife (if I was married)


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

your right there scotty, but we are not married so PARTEH!


----------

